# Shuttle Shift problems RX7620



## Aus Jeff (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi, 
I have been handed a Kioti RX7620 that a bloke next door owns with "See if you can fix this" attached. Seems to loose drive power in forward on the shuttle. on investigation yesterday I found that there is only 10.2volts at both solenoids. Just wondering is this what it is supposed to be there or should it be the full 12volts. Have put new shuttle shift handle in with no results. Any pointers would be much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

10.2v is pretty low. You should actually have 13.8 if everything is working at optimum. Which solenoids are you taking about?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Just looked it up. It’s a power shuttle, so you’re obviously speaking about the shuttle solenoids.


----------



## Jack in Australia (Jan 5, 2022)

marc_hanna said:


> Just looked it up. It’s a power shuttle, so you’re obviously speaking about the shuttle solenoids.


I have a RX7620 and I think that an adjustment is needed. The clutch take-up is too sharp, and the interval when moving from one direction to the other is much too long. Previously a mechanic has made the adjustments using the dials near the rh mudguard. Please could you tell me how to adjust. As well please, could you tell me the name of a reliable site from which I can download a manual.
Taa muchly
Jack


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’m not sure how the adjustment is made. I usually check ebay first for manuals, because you can take a look at the background on the seller. Some of the other websites with manuals can be pretty sketchy. Usually expect to pay between $10 and $40 for a digital copy, and probably $80 or more from the dealer (if they can even get one).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

80 bucks is cheap. I doubt you'll find a comprehensive one for under 200 bucks. Could be a lot of things besides low solenoid voltage.


----------

